# Tank near a window?



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

I know its bad to have bettas in direct sunlight..but is it ok to have them in front of a window that has blinds? My blinds are always shut so theres not much direct sunlight. I'm rearranging furniture and considering putting a tank in front of that window..is that ok for my betta? Just wondering! Thanks.


----------



## shards (Feb 27, 2010)

im sure it would be ok if there was little direct sunlight. you just have to worry about allege


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

I think it depends on the type of window too. The concern is temperature fluctuations. Even with a heater, it can easily overheat in the summer (the heater only doesn't make it cold, but doesn't really keep it from heating), and plummet down at night. How bad is it, I'm not sure, however the logic's there. But there are windows that don't allow such temperature changes, but I don't nkow what they are. 

And I've been told that indirect sunlight will cause lots of issues still (but if you have a background, I think taht should be fine). Beware of algae though, I foresee some trouble, haha.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

It's not good for them to be in constant sunlight. I have a tank that's by a window, but I bought a background and it works great! NO algae.


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah I didn't think about the algae. I will try it out though, if my guy seems stressed or depressed, I'll just move him back to his regular spot. I'll be keeping an eye on the water temp. Thanks!


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

I might get a background, thanks BettaxFishxCrazy!


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Tell me how it goes though, I actually do want to put my betta in this perfect spot, but so happens to be near a window.


----------



## Katlyn023 (Apr 3, 2010)

My tank isn't near a window, but when I'm home I put on my desk lamp and put it facing the top of the tank. The tank didn't come with a light so I figured the lamp would be ok. 
If they're not supposed to be in sunlight, are they not supposed to have a lamp either?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Just be careful because sometimes bettas hate the backgrounds. But thankfully mine doesn't care. Sometimes they can see their reflection more pronounced and it makes them go crazy. But I've had no problems and it keeps my tank covered and dark during the day, no sun gets in.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Katlyn023 said:


> My tank isn't near a window, but when I'm home I put on my desk lamp and put it facing the top of the tank. The tank didn't come with a light so I figured the lamp would be ok.
> If they're not supposed to be in sunlight, are they not supposed to have a lamp either?


Just like us, they need a day/night schedule. I turn my lights on at night and keep them off during the day. You can chose what works better for you. The lights shouldn't be on for more than 8 hours a day.


----------



## Katlyn023 (Apr 3, 2010)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> Just like us, they need a day/night schedule. I turn my lights on at night and keep them off during the day. You can chose what works better for you. The lights shouldn't be on for more than 8 hours a day.



Thanks for the help. :-D


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Sunlight can be extremely and heavily strong (or am I wrong? I'm not sure). Compared to the hood-lights, hood lights are nothing and just give sense of day and night.


----------

